# Vostok Bezel



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've never been a fan of the bezel's on the Vostoks but I've seen this one on ebay today. Does anyone know if this is the origional bezel? Much better IMO, I'll send the seller an email.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I don't think it's original. It does look like the bezel on my Neptune a bit, though.

It might be a bezel from another Vostok.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's the Neptune.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think your right Stan, looking at the state of the crystal compared to the bezel it looks as if it's had a new bezel. Wonder where you get them from?

Yours is a good one too.

mine are this type


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just for information - Wostok have started producing their military watches in children's sizes. Theres going to be a whole generation of tank fanciers.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All origional Hope it doesn't go for silly money, Â£4.99 at the mo!









> Hi there,

>

> I'm a great fan of Vostoks and have 3 now, I've not been keen on the bezel

design until I saw this one. Can you tell me if the bezel is origional

please?

>

> regards, Paul Groom.

> --------------------

>

Yes it is all original. I used to work on a cruise ship and bought it in

Leningrad off a street trader in June 1990.

It still keeps time and everything is as I bought it.

Regards

R. Snell


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

PG I've never seen a Wostok with that face and bezel. It looks like a cccp too, so its a rare variant IF it is a factory produced item- altough I doubt it is. I'm no expert though.

Just one thing to note. They make frankenwatches in Russia too. I've seen and bought 50s 60s watches with swiss watch faces in Russian cases with Russian movements. I think that local watchmenders just cobbled things together for people ( a new watch could cost a months pay ).

I've seen a Raketa with an omega face - obviously just cobbled together because the owner fancied something a bit posh.

Also I've seen swiss made movements in Russian watches - obviously done by a local watchmender in the 1960s ( the several years of muck build up on the watchback indicated that this was the case ) .

I love these watches.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

HOLD ON - I've just found a Wostok from the 1980s with a numbered bezel and gold dot - forgot about it!!

As I said "I'm no expert" and I don't even know what I'VE got.

The numbers are the same layout as your seller's watch.

I still think that these are rarer than the "dot" dials so go for it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Went for Â£31!









Another one I'll have to let go!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Â£31.00??? I'll have to see what I've got tucked away here.

The prices on CCCPs do seem to be rising. Silly really 'cos theres millions waiting to come to market.


----------

